# Medieval Military History



## skip.knox (Jun 13, 2013)

An article from History Today has recently appeared on De Re Militari. If you don't know that web site, and you want to write anything military that evokes ancient or medieval, you need to visit this site.
deremilitari.org 

The article from History Today is "Myths of Medieval Warfare" by Sean McGlynn. It's a pretty decent overview of some of the stereotypes and misunderstandings about medieval warfare. It also touches on most of the major works on medieval warfare, so it's good for building your bibliography. Here's a link.

Myths of Medieval Warfare

-= Skip =-


----------

